# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  receive digital TV from 60km away?

## seconds away

Hello, 
I live in Kambalda WA, digital TV is broadcast from Kalgoorlie - approx 50-60 km in a straight line from my house to the transmitter. The terrain in between is relatively flat.
Allowing for unknown factors, is it generally considered possible to receive a good signal from this distance and what would it take to achieve it. 
thanks, 
Michael 
p.s. We can already pick up ABC digital, but Kambalda is not getting the others 'til just before analogue goes bye bye.

----------


## commodorenut

You should have no problems. 
I have 2 aerials to pick up 2 towers.
I am about 60km from one tower (VHF - channels 7-9-10 & associated digitals) - it's not line of sight.
I'm 80km from the other (they are 150 degress apart) which is UHF and get perfect signal on everything. 
I'm using a DY14 for the 60km one, and the 2nd longest UHF that Hills made 3 years ago for the UHF, as well as quality RG6 Quad shield, crimped connections & a 4 way amplified splitter.

----------


## watson

:What he said: 
I'm 70 KM one way and 80Km the other. Not Flat. Ranges in between both ways.
I bought a new TV for guest quarters and needed a new antenna.
I bought a hills, and had it connected before I mounted it.
Turned the TV on, and had all channels known to man.
The thing I shouldn't tell you is that the antenna was leaning against the outside wall at the time, and pointing to the ground. 
Guess where it still is???

----------


## seconds away

ah thanks watson... so all I have to do is build guest quarters. No probs, I'm sure to find plenty of how to advice here!  :2thumbsup:  
Just had a look at my antenna (from the ground), it's got the same configuration as a DY14 (thanks c'nut) but it's pointed at the local transmitter, maybe it's simply a matter of pointing it at Kalgoorlie. I'm hungry though... I'll try after lunch.

----------


## seconds away

Starting to get a handle on this antenna business! ABC digital Kambalda is UHF, the Kambalda analogue stattions are VHF and Kalgoorlie digital is VHF.
I have two antennas, the one that looks like the DY14 is a UHF. My VHF antenna only has four elements and didn't even look like picking up a signal from Kalgoorlie when pointed that way. 
Next step... get a good VHF antenna, or... I have a second 4 element VHF gathering dust in the shed, is it as simple as attaching extra elements to the main arm to make it a better antenna? 
cheers...

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I have a second 4 element VHF gathering dust in the shed, is it as simple as attaching extra elements to the main arm to make it a better antenna?

  Well yes, but it ain't that simple. All the directors need to be at the right length and at the right distance apart for the target frequency. I would just go buy a high gain antenna  :Wink:

----------

